# This, is what some nuts do the night their VOX arrived:



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

*
FIRTS: Downgrade from Hydra!*

Then...


























I just wish mfsr worked on 2 TB drives 

Fan mods like the BOLT to follow. This one's going in the theater room and the Roamio is out.

craigr


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

CIR-Engineering said:


> *Downgrade from Hydra.*
> 
> Then...
> View attachment 35787
> ...


Do those links work for you?


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Every Bolt needs a nut.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

CIR-Engineering said:


> I just wish mfsr worked on 2 TB drives


It does if you PM Greg to send you the 1.005 version. 

I used it on the same drive that I installed in the Bolt that I picked up for our son at college.

Scott


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

How do you "downgrade from Hydra"? Can this be done before or during initial setup?

Where did you buy the drive and how much did it cost?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Luke M said:


> How do you "downgrade from Hydra"? Can this be done before or during initial setup?
> 
> Where did you buy the drive and how much did it cost?


Luke, how much time have you spent searching these forums for answers to either of your questions?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Luke M said:


> How do you "downgrade from Hydra"? Can this be done before or during initial setup?
> 
> Where did you buy the drive and how much did it cost?


How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1
Done after initial set-up at anytime you wish; recorded shows are lost.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Luke M said:


> How do you "downgrade from Hydra"? Can this be done before or during initial setup?


I'm nice 

Hydra Downgrade:
How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

I bought this drive on Jan 23 2018 off eBay at $67.50 minus a "$5.00 eBay coupon" for a total of $62.50 shipped. I figured at that price, I would just keep it around as a spare, and it's been in a drawer ever since yesterday. Seller had five drives and said the drives had "light use" in a RAID array. When I got it, I put the drive in my unRAID server and checked the SMART data. The drive had like 4 hours on it (or something very low) and all SMART data was good. I did a long and short SMART test and then a stress test; drive passed with flying colors. Now it has a home.

The tricky is that... I have a 4TB in the white BOLT and an 8TB in the Roamio. I want to swap the drives between the white BOLT and the black VOX. I have about 2TB of recordings on the BOLT and 1.5TB on the Roamio. I guess I'll probably copy everything to the Roamio and then swap the drives between the BOLTs. The TiVo web page for transferring shows has trouble with a lot of shows at once though :/

craigr


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

tvmaster2 said:


> Do those links work for you?


Can you not see the photos? I don't understand.

craigr


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

Thanks CIR & Mikeguy. I did see that post but wasn't sure it was the correct info for the Bolt Vox.



CIR-Engineering said:


> The tricky is that... I have a 4TB in the white BOLT and an 8TB in the Roamio. I want to swap the drives between the white BOLT and the black VOX. I have about 2TB of recordings on the BOLT and 1.5TB on the Roamio. I guess I'll probably copy everything to the Roamio and then swap the drives between the BOLTs. The TiVo web page for transferring shows has trouble with a lot of shows at once though :/


I've used Mfstools 3.2 in the past for copying (not for the Bolt), but I don't know if it would work going from a larger to smaller drive. I've only gone from smaller to larger.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> It does if you PM Greg to send you the 1.005 version.
> 
> I used it on the same drive that I installed in the Bolt that I picked up for our son at college.
> 
> Scott


Greg got back to me right away and I just ran mfsr on the drive. Now it is complete 

I pulled the wifi wires and antennas out to. Don't really want a free antenna wire connector shorting anything out. It's a lot easier to remove the antennas on the VOX than on the BOLT BTW.

Best,

craigr


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Id also like to remove my Wi-Fi wires or moduale like I did with my old roamio with my new vox that gets here later today but I'm on the modern tivo experience so I still need Bluetooth to work for my Vox remote.
I also bought WD20NPVZ. I paid $100 new From 3rd party seller "hardrive ", on Amazon which I'm sure has no warranty. seller only had 37 feedback but I got same day shipping notification. Unfortunately it's being delivered USPS. In this case is it advisable I put the drive-through some tests before installing?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

leiff said:


> Id also like to remove my Wi-Fi wires or moduale like I did with my old roamio with my new vox that gets here later today but I'm on the modern tivo experience so I still need Bluetooth to work for my Vox remote.
> I also bought WD20NPVZ. I paid $100 new From 3rd party seller "hardrive ", on Amazon which I'm sure has no warranty. seller only had 37 feedback but I got same day shipping notification. Unfortunately it's being delivered USPS. In this case is it advisable I put the drive-through some tests before installing?


It's ALWAYS advisable to test before using a new drive, even if you bought it directly from the manufacturer.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

Why pull the Wi-Fi card or wires? Because it is not used?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> It's ALWAYS advisable to test before using a new drive, even if you bought it directly from the manufacturer.


 Do you have the to know what test or tests I should run for my particular drive if it matters


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I use WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics (free from wdc.com). Run the full write zeros test followed by the long read test.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

What bracket did you use to mount your Bolt to the wall?


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

rdrrepair said:


> What bracket did you use to mount your Bolt to the wall?


HIDEit Mount.

https://www.amazon.com/HIDEit-Bolt-White-Wall-Mount/dp/B01KPEU7JY

Overpriced IMHO but it's the nicest looking solution I found and is easy. It's a solid piece of metal.

craigr


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Here is my sister thread.

https://www. https://www.amazon.com/HIDEit-Bolt-...esome-bolt-cooling-mods.558770/#post-11570819

craigr


----------



## Joe39565 (Mar 19, 2014)

Back in December 2016 I purchased a TiVo BOLT TCD84500/000 TiVo Upgrade Kit from Weaknees with a 2 TB hard drive which was a Seagate HN-M201RAD/M1 Rev. B for $199.00.

I've seen a few other hard drives recommended in Tivo Forum posts, but after over a year and a half of use I've not experienced any problems, and just wonder why this Seagate model hasn't been recommended?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> I use WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics (free from wdc.com). Run the full write zeros test followed by the long read test.


 I just launched The app and the 3 tests to choose from are "quick test" , " extended test" and "erase". Is the erase test the one you refer to were to that writes zeros? So you're advising me to do the erase test, followed by the extended test, is that right?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

leiff said:


> I just launched The app and the 3 tests to choose from are "quick test" , " extended test" and "erase". Is the erase test the one you refer to were to that writes zeros? So you're advising me to do the erase test, followed by the extended test, is that right?


Correct.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Joe39565 said:


> Back in December 2016 I purchased a TiVo BOLT TCD84500/000 TiVo Upgrade Kit from Weaknees with a 2 TB hard drive which was a Seagate HN-M201RAD/M1 Rev. B for $199.00.
> 
> I've seen a few other hard drives recommended in Tivo Forum posts, but after over a year and a half of use I've not experienced any problems, and just wonder why this Seagate model hasn't been recommended?


Based on a quick search that's one of the Samsung drives that Seagate acquired when they bought Samsung (Spinpoint drive). I'm pretty sure that it's no longer available and was probably not SMR.

Scott


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

What remote are you using with the Bolt Vox? From the pictures I'm guessing you're not using infrared.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Luke M said:


> What remote are you using with the Bolt Vox? From the pictures I'm guessing you're not using infrared.


TiVo stock remote in the living room and IR that comes from the theater room. The modified white bolt has a hole cut in the bottom to accommodate an IR transmitter.










The thread is here:

My Awesome BOLT Cooling Mods ;-)

My Awesome BOLT Cooling Mods ;-)

craigr


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

I finished the cooling mods on the black VOX. I did things a bit differently on it so I'll start a thread or add to my original BOLT cooling mods thread.

Best,
craigr


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CIR-Engineering said:


> I finished the cooling mods on the black VOX. I did things a bit differently on it so I'll start a thread or add to my original BOLT cooling mods thread.
> Best,
> craigr


Before removing the sticker on the tuner cage, could you post the numbers?


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Before removing the sticker on the tuner cage, could you post the numbers?


Sure. I actually stuck the sticker from the VOX tuner to the top of the case. I may have put the sticker somewhere in the white one too. I will have to open both back up within a month.

I have a white BOLT PC board here with no subscription that I use for testing, you want the numbers off that one?

craigr


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CIR-Engineering said:


> Sure. I actually stuck the sticker from the VOX tuner to the top of the case. I may have put the sticker somewhere in the white one too. I will have to open both back up within a month.
> I have a white BOLT PC board here with no subscription that I use for testing, you want the numbers off that one?
> craigr


Ted has stated that a Bolt and Roamio have the same tuners. I was curious what a numbers were on a Bolt.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Ted has stated that a Bolt and Roamio have the same tuners. I was curious what a numbers were on a Bolt.


Oh, I could look at the actual chips. I have a Roamio test board here too. I'll pop the covers and have a look.

craigr


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CIR-Engineering said:


> Oh, I could look at the actual chips. I have a Roamio test board here too. I'll pop the covers and have a look.
> craigr


Please don't. I have no intention on removing the metal cover.

On the white label of my Roamio: SLBL-00123-005A1


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Please don't. I have no intention on removing the metal cover.
> 
> On the white label of my Roamio: SLBL-00123-005A1


Too late, her you go 

Tech: BOLT vs Roamio Tuners Documented Here

I had both test boards in hand while cleaning up the shop tonight.

craigr


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Hard to miss, but cooling mods done... and a bit differently.

My Awesome BOLT Cooling Mods ;-)

craigr


----------

